# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Serialet: telefilmat apo telenovelat qe transmetohen ne Shqiperi.

## AuGuSt_

Jepni mendimin tuaj reth kesaj teme dh votoni nese i miqnia ato apo jo !!  :i qetë:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mua me pelqejn shum po them ne gjuhen e  Kosovarve.. Serialet. sdi kur nuk ka Sport ( Futboll ) un gjith mon Seriale shikoj me pelqejn , Edhe kemi TV RTV21 vetem Seriale Japin dhe jam dashuru ne to  :ngerdheshje: 

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## StormAngel

Virusi i telenovelave eshte i pranishem gjetiu,sidomos jane femrat ata te cilet jane me te preokupuara me kete fenomen. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Davius

Telenolevat jane virus qe kane kapluar gjithe moshat e njerezve...

Per veten time deri me tani kam ndjekur dy telenovela, kam ndjekur ne MTV1 (televizioni shteteror i maqedonise), telenovelen e pare qe eshte transmetu tek ne dhe me vone edhe nje telenovele tjeter...kjo ka qene para 3 viteve...

Por tash cdo dite merzitem kur leshoj programet televizive dhe shoh se kane telenovela dhe nderoj menjehere

*...jane bere demode telenovelat...*

----------


## hyperspeeeed

une mendoj se esht humbje kohe dhe dhe po ashtu esht "veteshkatrrim"

----------


## AuGuSt_

Nuke di po mesa kam degjuar telenovelat kan nje vetem nje histori ne vetvete dhe jane te bazuara mbi intriga gje qe e ben dhe me intriguese vete telenovelen dhe nuk arrij te kuptos sesi nje pse e mire e shoqerise shqiptare e kalon apo me mire vret kohen duke pare nje te tilla novela jo per nivelin e tyre te ulet por thjesht jane gjera qe perseriten per te vetmen aresye sepse jan shume pak personazhe dhe e gjithe telenovela rotullohet reth tyre , dhe mua personalisht telenovelat apo filmat me seri nuk me kan pelqyer asnjhere perjashto ketu shume pak filma.Un e per veten time e quaj nje humbje apo te vrasesh kohen dhe gjith e gjith mund te kem pare 10 min telenovela ne jeten time   :uahaha:

----------


## *Dorina*83*

Mua me pelqejn eshte nje menyr per te kaluar kohen.I ndjek me shume qef kur kame kohe.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Une per vete sjam shume apasionuar
pas telenovelave , po kur vajta ne Shqiperi 
me pushime u detyrova te ndiqja "Vellon e Nuses"
se vinte ora 5 ishin te gjithe para tv si i madh edhe i vogel  :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

nuk i shoh ato ... se eshte humbje kohe .. 

por nje gje me beri pershtypje ne tirane .. kur i shkoje njerezve ne shtepi per vizite ..deri sa te mbaronte telenovela .. ste flisnin me goje " te thonin si te pacipe .. me fal sa te mbaroje filmi " :PP 

jane bere njerezit si robota atje .. se mos i shkosh ne shtepi ne oren e filmave he se sta hap njeri deren ... virus i poshter :PP

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

hahhaha pink mire e ke. 
Une u habita se telenovelat si shikojne vetem femrat
po edhe meshkujt me keq akoma  :perqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Kasandra i ka te gjitha fajet.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## StormAngel

Sot pash nje serial te "Eliza e Rozevi(ku ta di une)".
Nuk ishte edhe aq keq,jo.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Vinjol

mua KJO  mor shoku telenovelat puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu boobobobobo



me duket  sikur zhadja me lukasin  po hane buke pernate  ner shpine time 
 po cere telenovelash mer burre thuj qe i do .....  nana atyne te sat +

----------


## Virtuali

Thjesht mendoj se jane pjese e nje njeriu me romantik... Personalisht nuk i percjelli fare , mirepo kjo  puna e telenovelave eshte bere shum aktuale pasiqe pothuajse gjithe shqiptaret jan te ndikuar ne to , gje qe nuk me pelqen fare. Kishte qene mir sikur mos te paraqiten me ne TV-te shqipetare , sepse nuk ka te beje me art  , ajo eshte ''kiç'' i botes latine.

----------


## "Ambrida"

une per vete i ndjek vetem kur s' kam cfare bej,por me sa po shohim neper tv ne Shqiperi njerezit jane budallepsur fare,nga femijet e vegjel e deri tek te moshuarit nuk ja ndajne syte telenovelave.Ne vend qe te merren me nje aktivitet te hajrit,rrine me ore te tera te gozhduar para ekranevee pastaj cdo dite vetevriten,vetehelohen se kujtojne se ketej jeta eshte si ne telenovela e atje eshte sketerre.Faji me i madh i takon medias.

----------


## Drilona

A di njeri cilat telenovela transmetohen ne kanalet shqiptare(edhe ALBANIASAT)?

----------


## VAZELOS

> A di njeri cilat telenovela transmetohen ne kanalet shqiptare(edhe ALBANIASAT)?



Përshëndetje Drilona

Në *Top Channel* transmetohen tre telenovela të cilat mund ti shofësh dhe në Satelit.

Sateliti: Eutelsat W2
Pozicioni: 16 gradë lindje
Frekuenca: 11.094
Symbol Rate: 27.500
Polarizimi: Vertikal


100 Vitrinat (fillon në orë 17:00 deri në orën 17:30)
E shëmtuara Beti (18:00 - 18:25)
Kloni  (18:35 - 19:25 seritë e fundit)

----------


## Drilona

Kloni eshte telenovele italiane?

----------


## AngelGirl

> Kloni eshte telenovele italiane?


100 Vitrinat - Telenovela Italian

E shemtuara Beti - Telenovela Kolumbieze

Kloni - Telenovela Braziliane

----------


## Drilona

Thanks!

Vetem ne Top Channel ka telenovela?

----------

